# Only iTunes Works...



## pure.Wasted (Nov 25, 2008)

If it wasn't so frustrating, it would be really funny. The only way my speakers will play sound right now is if I'm using iTunes. Winamp, youtube (or any websites), games... nothing else works.

If I double-click the volume button at the bottom-right it says "There are no active mixer devices available. 'Adjust Audio Properties' reveals that no audio device is selected, despite the fact that my sound system is plugged in as always. 

Any ideas?


----------



## cijeay (Nov 20, 2008)

did you reinstall windows recently? you might have forgotten to install your sound driver.


----------



## pure.Wasted (Nov 25, 2008)

The only thing that has happened recently is that the cables to the speakers were ripped out of the computer very quickly and damaged slightly in the process. 

That said, it's good enough for iTunes to keep playing as we speak...


----------



## cijeay (Nov 20, 2008)

ouch :C

have you checked to see if it automatically muted programs like wmp on startup? also, try to run a virus scan. very improbable, but we want to cover all your bases.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you checked your default sound device? Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Audio Tab. Under Sound playback you should see whatever sound 'card' you are using displayed in the drop-down box. And also, make sure that the 'Use only default devices' check box at the bottom is checked.

Pauldo


----------



## pure.Wasted (Nov 25, 2008)

Control Panel > Sound and Audio Devices > Audio:

All three options are greyed out. Under "Volume" it says that "No audio device is selected." Bottom is also greyed out. 

Obviously this is complete rubbish because I never went here and changed the settings (and I know that no one else did either). 

:sigh:


edit: I read around a bit and this sounds suspiciously similar to tlf's "no sound device" thread. No faulty red/yellow exclamation marks, nothing. For the record I seem to be running SigmaTel High Definition (from Device Manager).

Should I just try that UAA thing you guys were talking about?

P.S. iTunes has stopped working ever since I restarted my computer to see if that would... stop it from working. It did.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sometimes I think that the alignment of the moon and planets has a lot to do with it .

First thing to try would be to re-install your audio drivers.

If that doesn't work, then you should probably try and re-install UAA drivers. It is best if you have the latest drivers available before you start this. 

To do this you will need to completely uninstall your audio device by removing software via Add and Remove, then before you reboot, go into Device manager and uninstall your audio device there. Re-boot. Cancel out of Found New Hardware Wizard, if it comes up. Install UAA drivers. Re-boot. Cancel out of Found New Hardware Wizard. Install your audio drivers.

Link to UAA drivers.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo

*Edit*: Man, not fast enough. Ya, try the UAA drivers. Hope that get's it working.


----------



## pure.Wasted (Nov 25, 2008)

_Ooookay_, this is getting pretty strange. So I've figured out a way to solve the problem -- _temporarily_. 

I go into device manager, look up the SigmaTel audio codec, and disable it. Then I enable it and reboot the computer, and the sound works fine until the cable moves (since it's kinda scratched and falls out of its place in the back easily). If it moves, moving it back into place will not get the sound going, I have to redo the whole process from scratch.

However, it'll still work for some things. For example, audio on video files will stop working, as will games, but YouTube pages will work.

Pretty ridiculous. Not really anything you guys can do about it, I think, just decided to share so we can all get a laugh. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks.

That is wierd.

My recommendation. Duct tape. :grin:

Pauldo


----------

